# Miner that directly supports kiwi farms?



## Sexy Potoo (Oct 15, 2018)

@Null , I was wondering if there was a miner I could run that would directly support the farms instead of mining a currency into my own wallet first 

I was looking into getting into crypto and I think it would be a good way to benchmark my system. While helping the farms.

I have 2 gtx 960 graphics cards, and an AMD 8 core processor.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 15, 2018)

Wouldn't this have been better as a DM?


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Oct 15, 2018)

Null tried to embed a miner into the site once. That was a fuckin hoot. For a good couple of weeks, anyone who came here and didn't know how to block or disable elements would listen to their CPU fan try to digest itself.


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 15, 2018)

can I have your processors and GPUs, but to run Crysis instead of making money


----------



## Sexy Potoo (Oct 15, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> can I have your processors and GPUs, but to run Crysis instead of making money



It's a gaming rig that I built myself. Was out of commission for like 8 months because the PSU died, but it is fixed now.


----------



## Null (Oct 15, 2018)

We did this before and to this day MalwareBytes has not removed us from their block list.

If you want to donate to some pool, just mine and donate what you want to the address I have listed.


----------

